# Smith Hustle Helmet Review (plus pictures!)



## legallyillegal

(prices are quoted as of December 16, 2008 on Backcountry.com or Backcountryoutlet.com unless otherwise stated)

Helmets used:
2009 Smith Hustle Matte Graphite - $107.96
2009 Smith Hustle Audio Matte Graphite (pictured)- $134.96
2008 K2 Rant Matte Black (no pictures) - $41.97
2008 Bern Baker Audio Matte black (no pictures) - $54.97

Goggles used:
2009 Smith Phenom Black Intersection w/ Sensor Mirror - $116.96
2009 Oakley Crowbar Terje Signature w/ Pink Iridium - $121.50
2008 Quiksilver Q-1 Wood w/ Bronze Chrome - $35.98

Audio systems used:
Smith Skullcandy Twin-Tip - $29 from REI
Smith Skullcandy Single-Shot - $15 from REI
Bern Audio System- $???

The pictures:

front quarter view, right side









front view









rear view









Smith logo loop on chinstrap helps cut down on the loose stuff









close-up of the liner - note the red vent plugs - the main holes are closed









bad image quality - Smith HFS (helmet fit system)









bad image quality - gold input for the audio system prevents corrosion









Smith Phenom









Quiksilver Q-1 (top profile is a little flatter than picture suggests, I believe the Q-2 uses the exact same frame)









Oakley Crowbar










*Fit:*
Smith's generic size chart says that M is 56-58. The Hustle-specific size chart says that M is 55-59. However, the fit is more like 57-59. At the back of the helmet is a plastic bar with a pinch/pull system called HFS(similar to the dial system found on some other helmets). This is used to fine-tune the fit of the helmet. It works by gripping your head at the back, just under the skull at the top of the neck. It works good; you could wear HFS helmets without buckling the chin strap if you really wanted to. There is no second set of liner pads, which is disappointing. *Also, the Hustle fits fairly wide.* The earpieces are a hair un-flush with my head (which is fairly round), and they a just a hair towards the rear of the helmet. Not a big deal, but narrow heads will probably want to look elsewhere.

*Liner:*
Standard EPS foam. It doesn't feel too heavy/dense. The X-Static liner padding is anti-microbial and lined with silver to help eliminate odor. The chinstrap has padding with the same material.

*Venting:*
Lots of vents. The big holes on the top can be opened and closed via a slider located on top of the helmet. The side holes have removable plugs. The brim of the helmet has holes in it to allow the air that comes out the top of your goggles to escape freely, reducing the chance of fogging.

*Audio Systems:*
The Hustle does not come with any audio system. You can buy some audio-only Skullcandy Single-Shot earpieces for $15. The Hustle Audio comes with the Skullcandy Twin-Tip audio system (which retails separately for $29). Twin-Tip is used for both audio and cellphones/radios. The Single-Shot earpieces are smaller than the Twin-Tip earpieces. Both audio systems are made with the X-Static material. There is a catch, though. *The Twin-Tip does not have stereo sound. This is not due to the drivers themselves (SS and TT use the same drivers), but rather the cord used.* Bizarre. The Single-Shot's cord plays in stereo, but left/right is reversed. Also bizarre. Bern's audio system has the same problem. Quality-wise, the Skullcandy system beats out Bern's. The earpieces provide a better seal by themselves. I prefer my audio equalizers to be something like 6-4-6 (bass-mid-treble, out of 10, 5 is neutral). The Skullcandy drivers seem to achieve this, thus I like them better. Bern's audio system sounds a little warm to me, so they're probably a 5-5-5. As for volume, Bern's audio system is louder than Skullcandy's. All 3 audio systems have inline volume control.
Note: The Twin-Tip cord does not have a mute button; that button is used for phones. The Single-Shot cord's button has the mute function.

*Goggle Fit:*
Note: The liner profile is a little more round than the brim profile.
Obviously, this helmet was made to fit Smith goggles. The Phenoms obviously fit as you would expect them to. *What was surprising was how the Quiksilver Q-1 goggles fit.* These goggles have a flatter-than-normal top profile, but the Hustle's brim appeared to match it perfectly. The Crowbars fit, but their profile is a little more round than the Phenoms. *Overall, the helmet has a pretty universal goggle fit.* At the back of the helmet, there is a rubbery goggle strap. This strap buckles to the helmet to lock your goggle strap in.
Note: Crowbars fit perfectly with the Rant and Baker's brims. Q-1's do not. Phenoms fit less than optimal with the Rant and Baker.


*Overall:*
It doesn't appear that Smith cheaped out with this helmet. *The materials all feel like quality materials.* It appears designed to be a happy medium between the skate style of the Holt and the progressive style of the Variant Brim.

*Pros:*
Helmet Fit System is great
Lots of controllable venting
Skullcandy audio system is pretty good for a helmet system
Universal goggle fit

*Cons:*
Narrow heads beware
Twin-Tip Audio System has no stereo sound
Helmet Fit System is a little hard to pinch/pull

*Final score:*
8.75/10


----------



## Kapn.K

Heckuva review. Well done. I need to find some of this stuff in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Jenzo

Great review, wish more people would post good reviews like this! (including myself hehe)
I tried on a smith helm they sure are comfortable.. I will probably get one for my next helm.


----------



## arsenic0

Wow, all of those types of headphones have that big of problems?
Mono sound? Reversed L/R speakers? Wow talk about shoddy engineering. 
Thats like engineering and selling a cell phone you talk into the top and listen at the bottom. WTF?


----------



## Guest

I don't know why you like my helmet so much. 
The earpieces may be a "hair" behind your ears but on my head they're like a third off. or they feel that way. And I still had the same issues with the sound going from right ear to left ear or muted whenever I'd turn my head too much. Even after you glued my mp3. 
The cord doesn't seem to stay secure in the input of the helmet. I even had the cord fall out of it once on Saturday.

Plus the one red vent plug falls off every time I take my helmet off. 

I do like it for the most part though


----------



## Guest

good review
looks like a solid helm


----------



## FoShizzle

Oh mah gawd, i am in love with your Smith Phenom's !!! i gotta get meself a pair; how are they? day/night riding, fit, foggY?


----------



## jmacphee9

sick lookin bucket..


----------



## ek3

I've tried these on and they are comfortable and great looking but... they are noticeably heavier than R.E.D.'s and Giro's G9 and G10. that's the only con though.


----------



## jeri534

sorry for the bump but were you able to use the helmet clip with your phenoms since they have a buckle at the straps?

thanks


----------



## DC5R

jeri534 said:


> sorry for the bump but were you able to use the helmet clip with your phenoms since they have a buckle at the straps?
> 
> thanks


It shouldn't be a problem. My GF wears a pair of Smith goggs with the same buckle and it fits her Giro helmet clip without any issues.


----------

